# Die Weltwirschaftskrise und ihr politisches Nachspiel



## axel25 (14. Februar 2009)

Also gut, 
in Paris haben in Folge der Weltwirtschaftskrise wieder einmal "die Mülltonnen gebrannt", in Moskau protestiert die ansonsten sehr putintreue Mittelschicht Russlands gegen Putins Regime!
Auch in China ist die Bevölkerung unzufrieden.

Was denkt ihr, wie wird es weitergehen?

Ich persönliche denke, dass die Nazis die Situation unter Umständen ausnutzen werden, aber das muss nicht sein!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Denke nicht, dass die Nazis davon profitieren können - es ist bekannt, was dass das letzte mal für Folgen hatte und man kann den Leuten heutzutage auch nicht mehr Geschichten von einem Weltjudentum aufbinden, dass verantwortlich sein soll.
Wer imho gerade sehr stark davon profitiert, sind die Kommunisten. "Kapitalismus" und "freie Marktwirtschaft" - die jahrzehntelangen heiligen Kühe - sind mitlerweile fast schon auf dem Weg zum "Unwort des Jahres" und die Menschen sehen sich verzweifelt nach Alternativen um. Vorhang auf für die einzigen, die meinen, eine zu haben.

Dass das zu handfesten Konsequenzen führt, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln - die Mehrheit scheint mir weiterhin in "wie gehts MIR am besten" Kategorien zu denken und dass wird sich mit zunehmenden Auswirkungen der Krise weiter verschärfen. (Was nicht heißt, dass in Staaten mit traditionell starker kommunistischer Partei oder Vergangenheit keine Regierungsbeteiligung möglich ist, aber die Maßnahmen werden in bekannter Weise an der Bevölkerung scheitern) 
In Staaten, die reich genug sind, damit kein physisches Konfliktpotential entsteht (Leute werden in die Nähe des Überlebensminimums gedrückt, Potential für gewaltsame Revolution wächst) erwarte ich deswegen nur massive Rückschritte in den Bereichen internationale Beziehungen, Umweltschutz, Kultur und (höhere) Bildung. Ggf. Sozialversorgung und allgemein soziale Gerechtigkeit - das hängt dann stark vom Gemeinschaftsgefühl ab. (Nehmen mir HartzIVer mein Geld weg oder sind das Leute, die nur einen Tick weniger Glück hatten, als ich?)
Längerfristig könnte der Umgang mit der Schuldenlast interessant werden.

In den Staaten mit revolutionspotential kann das natürlich von allen möglichen ausgenutzt werden - da kommts wie immer auf charismatische Führer an, Nazis im deutschen Sinne sehe ich aber nirgendwo in guter Position.
(ethnische Verfolgungen durch Putschisten würden ich aber zumindest in Afrika mehrere erwarten.)


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass die Nazis davon etwas haben, ich glaube das politische Vorspiel ist aber viel interessanter und besser zu erkennen.
Das politische Nachspiel wird man erst ein ein paar Jahren (denn solange wird die Krise mindestens noch dauern) absehen können. 
Das Vorspiel wiederum ist schon relativ klar, es haben einige Insider die Banken crashen lassen, die kassieren jetzt das Geld ein, es gehen immer mehr Banken pleite, weil keiner diesen mehr vertraut (und das zu recht!) und dann bricht irgendwann unsere gesamte Weltwirtschaft zusammen, womit wir beim Nachspiel wären. Wenn das so passiert, dann sehe ich schwarz für die zukunft. Evtl. können wir aber noch was dagegen tun (aber bestimmt nicht mit Konjunkturpaketen), um den totalen Crash zu verhindern, müssen wir erstmal herausfinden wer genau hinter diesem, offensichtlich geplanten Crash an den Börsen steckt...

Das ist erst der Trailer, der Hauptfilm kommt noch!


----------



## axel25 (15. Februar 2009)

An was für Staaten genau denkst du da?

Ich schätze mal Frankreich und(gute Frage)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Meinst du mich? Falls ja: Womit soll ich die Staaten meinen? Ich sprech schließlich 3 verschiedene Kategorien an.


----------



## Nuklon (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> um den totalen Crash zu verhindern, müssen wir erstmal herausfinden wer genau hinter diesem, offensichtlich geplanten Crash an den Börsen steckt...


Ähm, das erinnert mich wieder an die 11. September Diskussion, wo der Strippenzieher hinter den Kulissen gesucht wird. Und dies sehr krampfhaft. 

Wie ruyven_macaran sagt, ist es die "mir geht es doch gut" und "alles für mich" Mentabilität, die diese Krise herbeigeholt hat. Das fängt mit Pensionfonds aus Amerika an, die dann als Heuschrecken bei uns Firmen plündern und geht bis zu deutschen Sparer in Island die 5-7 Prozent Zinsen aufs Sparkonto wollten.

Das politische Nachspiel sehen wir jetzt schon teilweise. Die großen Parteien zerbrechen oder verlieren massenhaft Stimmen. Es ist die Stunde der kleinen Parteien, die jetzt kommen. In anderen Ländern vorzugsweise Linke, welche in Deutschland doch noch recht verpönt sind. 
In dieser Zeit sind außerdem die Populisten gefragt. Denn jetzt wollen die Leute hoffnungen verspüren und man sieht es bei jeder Wahl, dass die mit den größten Hoffnungsansätzen die meisten Stimmen bekommen, egal was sie vorher und nacher unternehmen.
Heraus kommt eine Möglichkeit zur Veränderung der Politlandschaft. Ob sie genutzt wird, zeigt sich uns alsbald. Die Wahlen stehen ja vor der Haustür.


----------



## axel25 (16. Februar 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt erinnert mich das an die Story aus einem Tom-Clancy-Roman:

Eine große japanische Firma kauft eine amerikanische Firma, die ihr Geld mit Aktien verdient( sie kauft selbige und verkauft). Die Japaner verkaufen einige Aktien mit unter 50% des Normalpreises, wodurch alle anderen dies auch tun. Innerhalb von einer Woche waren die Aktien und der Dollar nichts mehr Wert!


Zumindest die erste Hälfte kann man auf die jetzige Finanzkrise halbwegs übertragen!

Axel


----------



## taks (16. Februar 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Ähm, das erinnert mich wieder an die 11. September Diskussion, wo der Strippenzieher hinter den Kulissen gesucht wird. Und dies sehr krampfhaft.
> 
> Wie ruyven_macaran sagt, ist es die "mir geht es doch gut" und "alles für mich" Mentabilität, die diese Krise herbeigeholt hat. Das fängt mit Pensionfonds aus Amerika an, die dann als Heuschrecken bei uns Firmen plündern und geht bis zu deutschen Sparer in Island die 5-7 Prozent Zinsen aufs Sparkonto wollten.


 
Die heutige Welt ist einfach zu gierig geworden. Die Golbalisierung ist (für mich) der beste Beweis dafür. Investoren kaufen Firmen auf und beuten sie so aus, dass die Investoren einen riesen Gewinn einsacken und die Firma auf "lange" Zeit gesehen in den Ruin treiben. 


Zum Thema: Ich denke dass sobald die Krise vorbei ist, sich Politiker selbst mir Lobeshymmnen überschütten werden, da sie das Land aus der Krise geführt haben. Der Stimmbürger wird sein Geld wieder in (risikobehaftete) Anlagen pumpen und bis zur nächsten Finanzkrise wird er wieder die gleiche Partei wie vorher wählen...


----------



## Tommy_Lee (26. Februar 2009)

Es war das Zeitalter des Feuers...
  Das Zeitalter der Zerstörung...
  Das Zeitalter, in dem wir zurückeroberten, was uns gehörte...
  Es war das Zeitalter der Wiedergeburt...
  Das Zeitalter großer Trauer...
  Es war das Zeitalter der Schmerzen...
  Und das Zeitalter der Freude...
  Es war ein neues Zeitalter...
  Es war das Ende der alten Geschichte...
  Das Zeitalter, in dem sich alles veränderte...2009 -->

  Die Wirtschaftskrise kostet allen den Job! Kündigt freiwillig und Lebt auf Staatskosten, ich finanziere das später gerne alles selbst!  Es macht keinen Sinn für nicht mal 1500 Euro Arbeiten zu gehen, da wir kurz vor einer Inflation stehen, kriegt man dafür nicht mal mehr ein Brot beim Bäcker. Also lasst uns in die Wälder zu den Wölfen ziehen, da wo das Leben noch einen Wert hat. Was uns da wieder fahren kann, ist nicht so grausam wie es in Deutschland sein kann, ich sag nur Danke Regierung. Ich glaube an die Wirtschaftskrise und den Weg der uns darin weiter nach unten führt. Opel ist nicht zu Retten seht es ein, verbringt die Zeit nicht mit Streiken, verbringt sie Daheim.

  Hihi, so was wäre doch mal was . Aber ich sehe es vor raus, es wird nichts Helfen, es geht zu ende mit der Welt. Wir begehen Wirtschaftlichen Selbstmord, niemand hält uns davon ab! Gruß an die höre Macht, Planet Erde ruft SOS!


----------



## axel25 (26. Februar 2009)

Da hast du recht!
8.000.000 (!) Arbeitslose, Tendenz steigend, Kurzarbeit überall, Opel pleite
Nix Gut

Und wahrscheinlich endet das hier erst in ein paar Monaten bis Jahren


----------



## fractal (27. Februar 2009)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Es war das Zeitalter des Feuers...
> Das Zeitalter der Zerstörung...
> Das Zeitalter, in dem wir zurückeroberten, was uns gehörte...
> Es war das Zeitalter der Wiedergeburt...
> ...



Was meinst du mit "kurz vor einer Infaltion stehen"? Eine Inflation haben wir immer, wenn wir nicht gerade eine Deflation haben. Du meinst wohl eher das wir vor einer gallopierenden Inflation stehen, aber da kann ich dich beruhigen, dass wird wohl nicht passieren.
Sry musste das korrigieren auch wenn dein Text wohl eher nicht ernst gemeint war.



axel25 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht!
> 8.000.000 (!) Arbeitslose, Tendenz steigend, Kurzarbeit überall, Opel pleite
> Nix Gut
> 
> Und wahrscheinlich endet das hier erst in ein paar Monaten bis Jahren



Der Tiefpunkt wir für 2009 erwartet vllt geht es noch was in 2010 rein. Aber keine Sorge der Aufschwung kommt immer. 
Die Leute sind viel zu pessimistisch.


----------



## axel25 (28. Februar 2009)

fractal schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "kurz vor einer Infaltion stehen"? Eine Inflation haben wir immer, wenn wir nicht gerade eine Deflation haben. Du meinst wohl eher das wir vor einer gallopierenden Inflation stehen, aber da kann ich dich beruhigen, dass wird wohl nicht passieren.
> Sry musste das korrigieren auch wenn dein Text wohl eher nicht ernst gemeint war.
> 
> 
> ...



Hoffentlich bald.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Februar 2009)

Bisher kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Nazis an die Macht kommen, der Kommunismus in China durch das Volk selbst gestürzt wird und dass in Russland Putin adieu sagen muss.
So weit wirds nicht kommen.

Es wird weitergehen.
Bin mal gespannt, was mit den Autobauern und Banken passieren.


----------



## axel25 (28. Februar 2009)

Mal schauen!
Und die Banken gehören doch schon jetzt fast komplett dem Staat


----------



## potzblitz (11. März 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Also gut,
> Ich persönliche denke, dass die Nazis die Situation unter Umständen ausnutzen werden, aber das muss nicht sein!



Keine Ahnung wie du auf die Rechten kommst, denke mal so Blöd sind die Leute auch nicht und außerdem steht z.B. die NPD vor einer Zahlungsunfähigkeit. Wie heißt es doch so schön " Nach ein HOCH, kommt ein TAL der Tränen " Was jetzt zur Zeit passiert ist schon längst überfällig und vorallem mit den Banken (Leerverkäufe). Meine Herren, dann kommen wir mal wieder auf 5-6 Millionen Arbeitslose, meinst Du das juckt einen Politker ? Geh mal zu deinem zuständigen Wahlmann im Kreis (CDU,SPD,FDP...)... die Labern auch nur ......., bei mir ist es Laurenz-Meyer CDU und Wiefelspütz SPD die ja eigentlich bekannt sind...habe beide schon kennengelernt und die kannste beide in die Tonne kloppen...

*Meine Meinung: Die "Wirtschaftkrise" ist ein reinigendes Gewitter und es hat auch Vorteile....billigere Rohstoffpreise und damit günstigere Verbraucherpreise!!!*


----------



## Biosman (12. März 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich... ohne das ich mir jetzt irgendwelche zahlen und fakten angucken will:

Ich glaube diese ganze sache über die Weltwirschaftskrise geht allen ein bischen zu kopf oder? Je mehr davon geredet wird in Medien/Zeitung/Internet/Mund Propaganda usw. usf. desto mehr "Weltwirschaftskrise" wird es auch! Sowas Hämmert sich in die Köpfe der Menschen... diese bekommen "angst" und reagieren evtl. falsch. Was ja auch passiert ist.

Totschweigen soll man sowas ja nicht aber auch keine panik aufkommen lassen!

Ich merk davon nix? Alles wie immer. Genau wie in meinem großen umfeld.

flame me on.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (12. März 2009)

Hm dann solltest du dir mal Zahlen ansehen  , dein Umfeld ist dann nicht gerade groß, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf.

Ich bin fasst jeden dritten Tag bei einem Räumungsverkauf, man weiß ja nie was für Schätze dort noch rumliegen.   Ist schade, aber in Deutschland ist man nur sich selbst der ...  . So ist das hier leider, die meisten Feiern, wenn eine weitere Firma vor die Hunde geht. Weitere 15 Arbeitslose. Aber wo für Zahlen wir sonst Steuern, um unseren Arbeitslosen, die Ferien zu finanzieren.  



Mal was zur Panik, Panik haben nur die, die was zu verlieren haben. Jeder Selbstständige und jeder kleine Angestellte, kann aus Kostengründen vor die Hunde gehen. Die großen unternehmen, haben keinen Absatz, die meisten haben kein Geld. Wenn nicht bald irgendwas passiert, wird es böse ausgehen. Genau wie mit Opel, dass ist nicht zu Retten, Politiker seht es ein!


Gruß Tom


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2009)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Hm dann solltest du dir mal Zahlen ansehen  , dein Umfeld ist dann nicht gerade groß, wenn ich das mal so ausdrücken darf.
> 
> Ich bin fasst jeden dritten Tag bei einem Räumungsverkauf, man weiß ja nie was für Schätze dort noch rumliegen.   Ist schade, aber in Deutschland ist man nur sich selbst der ...  . So ist das hier leider, die meisten Feiern, wenn eine weitere Firma vor die Hunde geht. Weitere 15 Arbeitslose. Aber wo für Zahlen wir sonst Steuern, um unseren Arbeitslosen, die Ferien zu finanzieren.
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht. Aber dieses prophylaktische Sparen verschlimmert die Krise weiter anstatt ihr entgegenzuwirken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

Zur Zeit wird kein prophylaktisches Sparen, sonder prophylaktisches weniger-Ausgeben-was-man-nicht-hat betrieben.
Mag sein, dass das die "Krise" verschlimmert, aber es arbeitet wenigstens an den Grundlagen, die sie hat.

Ich bin jedenfalls zunehmend mehr auf das feinere politische Nachspiel gespannt.
Das eine gesamte Ökonomie plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert, obwohl sich Bedarf/Verbrauch noch Produktion/Ressourcen spürbar verändert hat, nur weil es eine Unstimmigkeit bei Elementen gibt, die ursprünglich mal einem reibungslosen Ablauf dienten, sollte zunehmend mehr Menschen zum nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (13. März 2009)

Ja also ich sehe eine Planungswirtschaft, auf Grundlage der benötigten Güter als sehr guten Plan. Man darf halt nicht wie es leider im Osten war, ohne ende Produzieren, auch wenn man dafür keinen Bedarf hat. Wir haben Kartoffeln an den Westen verkauft und selbst hatten wir keine an manchen Tagen. Also das sollte schon überwacht werden. Genau wie die Verstaatlichung von Inlandsflügen und Bahn. Es sollte den Menschen ermöglicht werden, die Öffentlichen Fahrgemeinschaften zu nutzen, derzeit können das nur die Reichen und Studenten.   Eine weitere Preiserhöhung für BVG und S-Bahn (Berlin) steht schon an.   Der Vorstand braucht Geld, die letzte Party hat zu viel gekostet. Die Steuern können nicht gesenkt werden, weil sonst der Fuhrpark unserer Politiker sich nicht mehr bewegen würde und Ausflüge mit dem Heli dann auch ausfallen müssen. (Frau Markel)

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nuklon (13. März 2009)

Eine Planwirtschaft, selbst Computergesteuert würde zentral erfolgen müssen und ich glaube nicht, dass dies heutige Rechensystem schaffen. Wenn sie schon bei 10kx10k Matrizen anfangen umzukippen.Dezentral, heißt selbstregulierend, ist aber keine Planwirtschaft mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2009)

Die Rechenleistung wäre gar nicht mal das größte Problem - sondern die Software.
In der Vergangenheit scheiterte die Planwirtschaft daran, dass man versuchte, auf Basis unzureichender Zahlen mit mangelnder Logik die benötigten Entscheidungen zu treffen.
Nur weil man diesen Vorgang einem Computer überlasst, werden die Zahlen oder die Logik nicht besser.
Das einzige, was Planwirtschaft per se als Vorteil mitbringt, ist der drastisch gesteigerte Entwicklungseffizienz - alle Experten zu einem Thema arbeiten zusammen um was zustande zu bringen. In der Marktwirtschaft verteilen sie sich auf n dutzen Unternehmen und die Arbeit von allen bis auf einem (dem schnellsten) ist am Ende für die Katz gewesen.

Aber der Anteil dieses Postens am Gesamtaufwand ist (noch) zu klein.


----------



## jetztaber (14. März 2009)

Planwirtschaft ist per se völlig absurd. Schon ganz und gar in einer weltweit vernetzten Ökonomie, die von starker Konkurrenz und dem damit verbundenem Druck gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. März 2009)

Ja leicht wird es auf keinen Fall, aber genau das ist dieser Nachteil, alles ist vom anderen abhängig.

Deutschland kann auch alleine klar kommen, aber der export hält unser Land am Leben. 

Gruß Tom


----------



## axel25 (14. März 2009)

Da ist was dran.

Gehört Opel jetzt eigentlich schon dem Staat? War zu viel den Spiegel in der Schulbibliothek zu lesen.

Axel


----------



## Tommy_Lee (14. März 2009)

Ach ich wäre dafür, Opel dicht machen oder sich selbst überlassen. 

Der Staat kann nicht allen Helfen und die Mittelklasseunternehmen und Kleinbetriebe bleiben auf der Strecke. 

Nur der Vorstand verdient sich dumm und dämlich , alle sehen zu, wie sie die Unternehmen an die Wandfahren und rufen dann um unsere Steuergelder. 

Ganz klar was wir brauchen ist 60 % Mwst, nur so können wir wirklich allen Helfen. Achso Zeltlager einrichten . 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nuklon (14. März 2009)

Das Problem ist halt bei Opel, dass es ein größerer Betrieb ist und die Konsequenzen einer Insolvenz nicht absehbar sind. Da sie etliche Zulieferer haben, die dann auch zumachen, welche dann wieder andere Betriebe in die Krise führen. Genau deshalb pumpt man auch endlos Geld in die HRE und andere Banken. Lieber 50 Mrd. mehr Schulden als ein weltweiter Kollaps.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

Nur irgendwie blöd, wenn Deutschland die Welt vor dem Kollaps retten will, wärend alle anderen Länder nur sich selbst retten.


----------



## Nuklon (15. März 2009)

Darum retten wir auch keine Isländischen Banken(nicht direkt) und auch keine Amerikanischen sondern Opel und die HRE. Dass Deutschland sich selbst der nächste ist, ist mir dabei auch klar.


----------



## DOTL (15. März 2009)

Nur, das Wahnwitzige dabei sind auch die Zahlen, welche wir uns hier an den Kopf werfen können. Bei Opel geht es um 3,3 Mrd. Euro, wobei am Ende noch immer nicht sichergestellt ist, dass dieser (dann europäische Opel Konzern) wettbewerbs- und überlebensfähig ist. Für 3,3 Mrd. Euro könnte man z.B. einen deutlich größeren und gesünderen Pegeot Konzern erwerben. Nissan wäre auch gesund und würde auch nicht viel mehr kosten. Insofern könnte man rein objektiv dieses Zahlenspiel vergleichen und demnach Opel in Frage stellen. Nur geht es eben nicht (nur) um diese Zahlen.

Ich denke viel wichtiger und gobal entscheidender ist die Frage, was die US Amerikaner mit ihren Wirtschafts- und Industrieunternehmen machen möchten. Die Republikaner kamen letzte Woche mit dem irrsinnigen Vorschlag, man solle die nächste marode Bank nicht mehr unterstützen, damit zum einen ein Zeichen gesetzt werde, dass nicht jeder gerettet werden könne und zum anderen auch der Haushalt (und damit der Steuerzahler) nicht noch weiter belastet werde. 
Dumm nur, dass dies dem Beschluss des G20 widersprechen würde, bei welchem alle Industriestaaten zugesichert haben, ihr Finanzsystem zu unterstützen und einen zweiten Finanz-Amoklauf à la Lehman Brs. zu verhindern.
Abgesehen davon wäre es rein volkswirtschaftlich gesehen nicht tragbar eine große Bank "sterben" zu lassen. Verglichen mit den Bilanzsummen der Citigroup, BoA, Deutsche Bank oder auch der Commerzbank war Lehman Brs. eher ein kleiner Stern - allerdings war es eben die größte, reine US-amerikanische Investmentbank. Mit knapp 400 Mrd. Euro ist die HRE etwas kleiner als der einstige Lehman Brothers Konzern, welcher beim Zusammenbruch rund 700 Mrd. USD aufwies.
Insofern wird AIG wohl unter allen Mitteln gestützt werden, genauso auch die großen Banken, wie die Bank of America und Citi, welche seitens des Staates schier gezwungen wurden die Rettungspakete anzunehmen. Angesichts der tragischen Aktienkurse beider Unternehmen ist es auch nicht unverständlich, dass der Staat sich an diesen beteiligte, um damit die Tragkraft sowie die Eigenkapialquote zu erhöhen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Darum retten wir auch keine Isländischen Banken(nicht direkt) und auch keine Amerikanischen sondern Opel und die HRE. Dass Deutschland sich selbst der nächste ist, ist mir dabei auch klar.



Wir versuchen auch Dacia zu "retten" (über die Abwrackprämie),...



DOTL schrieb:


> Die Republikaner kamen letzte Woche mit dem irrsinnigen Vorschlag, man solle die nächste marode Bank nicht mehr unterstützen, damit zum einen ein Zeichen gesetzt werde, dass nicht jeder gerettet werden könne und zum anderen auch der Haushalt (und damit der Steuerzahler) nicht noch weiter belastet werde.
> Dumm nur, dass dies dem Beschluss des G20 widersprechen würde, bei welchem alle Industriestaaten zugesichert haben, ihr Finanzsystem zu unterstützen und einen zweiten Finanz-Amoklauf à la Lehman Brs. zu verhindern.
> Abgesehen davon wäre es rein volkswirtschaftlich gesehen nicht tragbar eine große Bank "sterben" zu lassen.



Wenn sich die Entwicklung so fortsetzt, wird man irgendwann nicht drum rum kommen, Maßnahmen zu treffen, die weit über das bisherige System hinausgehen oder Folgen zu akzeptieren, die weit über das bisherige hinausgehen.


----------



## Bucklew (15. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir versuchen auch Dacia zu "retten" (über die Abwrackprämie),...


Keiner zwingt die deutschen Hersteller kein Auto unterhalb von 30.000€ anzubieten. Haben ja auch jahrzehntelang sehr gut von ihren teuren autos gelebt - in den aktuellen zeiten ist es halt ein nachteil. typischer fall von pech gehabt


----------



## Nuklon (15. März 2009)

Irgendwie sind sie auch lernresistent, das ging schon bei der Einführung der EU-Normen und dem Kat für Diesel oder bei den Abgasnormen so.
Die bestverkauften Autos gehen m.E. Richtung Golf und Corsa usw. Jedoch wurden auch die immer dicker und schwerer mit der Zeit. Kein Wunder das andere davon profitieren. Dabei stehen wir gegenüber der amerikansichen Autoindustrie noch sehr gut da.
Die Frage bei der Abwrackprämie ist ja, wer sie gefordert hat(welche Lobby) und aus welchem Grund. Denn einge produzieren noch mehr auf Halde, während andere Serien jetzt auf Monate ausverkauft sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Keiner zwingt die deutschen Hersteller kein Auto unterhalb von 30.000€ anzubieten. Haben ja auch jahrzehntelang sehr gut von ihren teuren autos gelebt - in den aktuellen zeiten ist es halt ein nachteil. typischer fall von pech gehabt



Das ändert nichts daran, dass diejenigen, die die Abwrackprämie zahlen, davon nicht profitieren. Und mit den Herstellern hats ohnehin wenig zu tun, denn um ein billigst-Auto zu produzieren sind die Löhne in Deutschland schlicht zu hoch.


----------



## Bucklew (15. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass diejenigen, die die Abwrackprämie zahlen, davon nicht profitieren. Und mit den Herstellern hats ohnehin wenig zu tun, denn um ein billigst-Auto zu produzieren sind die Löhne in Deutschland schlicht zu hoch.


Soweit ich weiß hat auch Opel enorm davon profitiert, gerade was den Astra angeht (produziert in Deutschland). Ford mit dem Fiesta (wird imho auch in D gebaut) genauso. Wenn die anderen Hersteller meinen ein Auto braucht mindenstens 120PS - pech gehabt 

btw: mir ist es lieber der dacia kriegt das geld als z.b. vw für den fox. der dacia kommt immerhin aus rumänien, das ist deutlich näher (und auch in der EU) als Brasilien (Fox).


----------



## DOTL (16. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Entwicklung so fortsetzt, wird man irgendwann nicht drum rum kommen, Maßnahmen zu treffen, die weit über das bisherige System hinausgehen oder Folgen zu akzeptieren, die weit über das bisherige hinausgehen.


 
Die unmittelbaren Folgen, die daraus resultieren könnten, wäre eine (höhere) Inflation und eine höhere Staatsquote mit dem Effekt einer größeren Staatsverschuldung. 
Das Problem der Inflation konnten wir bereits zum Anfang dieses Jahrzehnts erkennen. Nachdem die Refinanzierungszinssätze in den USA auf nahezu Null gesenkt wurden, brauchte es ziemlich lange bis dieses, zusätzlich eingeführte Geld wieder aus dem Wirtschaftskreislauf abgezogen wurde. Dass dadurch letztlich eine größere Inflation entstanden ist, war auch erkennbar. Nur, aus den damaligen Problemen resultieren im Prinzip die heutigen. Das heißt, die Möglichkeit der günstigeren Kredite und Refinanzierungen hat die Banken, Investmentgesellschaften und Private Equity Unternehmen den Anreiz gegeben noch spekulativer und mit höheren Risiken zu agieren. Was daraus entstanden ist konnten wir dann 2007/2008 sehen.
Japan hatte auch eine lange Zeit ähnliche Probleme und kämpfte ebenso gegen eine Deflation an. Während eine Inflation gewollt ist und in einem Rahmen von 1 bis maximal 3,5% noch förderlich ist, ist eine Deflation extrem bremsend und nachteilhaft für die Wirtschaftskraft eines Landes.
Die USA sind im letzten Sommer in eine Deflation hineingerutscht, wenn aber auch noch in einem etwas geringerem Ausmaß. 
Wiederum resultiert aus der Weltwirtschaftslage auch der Ölpreis. Jenen kann man auch als Indikator für die Wirtschaftslage ansetzen. 

Obama hat angekündigt die Staatsverschuldung bis zum Ende seiner Amtszeit zu halbieren. Für das Jahr 2009 rechneten die USA mit ca. 1,45 Billionen USD. Jenes entspricht ungefähr 2/3 des BIPs der BRD. 
Interessant dürfte es aber sein wie er das - auch angesichts der Verteidigungspolitik und den daraus resultierenden Kriegen - hinbekommen möchte. 
Aus der hohen Staatsverschuldung der USA resultiert wiederum eine Abwertung des USD. Das führt zu einer Schwächung der dortigen Wirtschaft, aber auch für sämtliche Länder, welche ebenfalls den USD als Währung einsetzen. Das gilt für u.a. einige südamerikanischen Staaten. Ebenso werden bestimmte Rohstoffe und bestimmte Güter einiger Branchen (z.B. Luft- und Raumfahrt) international in Dollar abgerechnet.
Dass aber der Euro-Dollar-Kurs gegenwärtig bei lausigen 1,28 liegt (verglichen mit dem Vorjahr) liegt aber auch an der schwachen EU. 

Natürlich kann kein Staat diese Unterstützungen auf Ewigkeit leisten. Ich denke aber, dass sich die Folgen dieser Krise insgesamt im Rahmen halten werden. Gemessen an den Ausmaßen ist diese Krise sicherlich deutlich größer als die Letzte, welche kurz nach dem Zusammenbruch der New Economy ausgelöst wurde. Dennoch aber zeigen sich bestimmte Wirtschaftskreise (noch) krisenresistent wiederum sind andere Bereiche insgesamt sehr konjunkturunabhängig. Beides trifft auf Unternehme und Branchen mit extrem langen Markt- und Produktlebenszyklen zu. 
Als Resultat des ganzen, so gebe ich dir recht, muss man aber die Schlüsse ziehen und dementsprechend die notwendenigen Lehren ziehen und ableiten. Dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach auch verbesserte Regelungen für das Finanzwesen, aber auch eine gewisse, globale Vereinfachung und Vereinheitlichung. Der IWF wurde des öfteren schon als sog. Weltwährungshüter und Weltwirtschaftshüter vorgeschlagen. 
Als eine wichtige Lehre sollte man aber erkennen, dass es falsch ist zu schnell und unkontrolliert zu handeln. 
Aus heutiger Sicht war es falsch Lehman Brothers nicht zu unterstützen. Jedoch muss man bedenken, dass sich die USA damals in einem Wahlkampf befanden und dadurch zum einen das Handeln wie aber auch das Auftreten im Allgemeinen beschränkt und teils von anderen Faktoren abhängig gemacht wird. Die Auswirkungen, welche durch den Lehman Brs. Zusammenbruch ausgelöst wurden, waren auf jeden Fall deutlich größer als die Summen, welche damals als Bürgschaften und Überbrückungskredit im Gespräch waren. Zudem war es nicht vorteilhaft die Refinanzierungssätze derartig schnell nach unten zu korriegeren. Mit der rasanten Null-Prozent-Politik hat sich die Fed in den USA keinen Gefallen erwiesen. Erstaunlicherweise hat das sogar Greenspan kritisiert, welcher einst eine ähnliche Politik verfolgte.

Jedoch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Staatsbankrotts hält sich bei den wirtschaftlich stabilisten Ländern sehr in Grenzen. Dazu sind auf jeden Fall die USA und Deutschland zu zählen, deutlich kritischer steht es allerdings um England, der Schweiz, Irland, Island sowie einer ganzen Reihe an osteuropäischen Staaten. Irland hält sich gegenwärtig hauptsächlich durch die Hilfen der skandinavischen Länder. Auch Länder wie Italien und Spanien, die schon vor der Finanzkrise an strukturellen Problemen zu knabbern haben, haben jetzt noch größere Probleme und sind daher auch auf die Hilfe und Mitwirkung anderer Staaten angewiesen.

Ich denke die Quintessenz des ganzen wird sein, dass sich auf jeden Fall (mittelfristig) England dem Euro-Raum annähern wird. Irland dürfte (mittelfristig) auch der EU beitreten, wodurch wiederum eine Euro-Adaption entsteht. Auch zeigt sich die Schweiz im Wandel, was man angesichts der Vertragsreihen der letzten 3-4 Jahren erkennen kann - nicht zuletzt auch dem Schengen-Beitritt.
Die vergangenen Krisen zeigten, dass es lange dauern wird, bis man das zusätzlich in eine Wirtschaft (durch die Notenbanken) hineingepumpte Geld wieder entnehmen kann. Erst in dem Moment, sobald die Wirtschaftslage verbessert, kann man die Refinanzierungssätze wieder anheben. 
Die Folge wird wohl sein, dass während dieser Zeit die Devisen- und Finanzmärkte noch unter Druck stehen, hingegen aber Kredite allgemein günstiger (vor allem für Unternehmensrefinanzierungen) relativ günstiger werden. Jenes zeigt sich schon jetzt an den deutlich günstigeren Schuldverschreibungen gegenüber dem Herbst letzten Jahres. Auch könnte es sein, dass sich bestimmte Güter relativ verteuern. 
Bernake spricht davon, dass bereits Anfang 2010 eine deutliche Verbesserung der Weltkonjunktur ersichtlich sein soll. Wenn das zuträffe, wäre es das wahrlich sehr begrüßenswert. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es so schnell gehen wird, zumindest nicht im EU/Euro-Raum. Es dauert immer noch eine Zeit bis sich eine Verbesserung in allen Ländern spüren lässt. Die USA befinden sich seit 2007 in einer Rezession, die EU hat es (mit Irland als erstes Land) erst im Sommer 2008 gemerkt. Bei anderen EU Staaten hat es noch länger gebraucht, weswegen die Resultate lediglich verschleppt wurden.



> Zitat von ruyven_macaran:
> Wir versuchen auch Dacia zu "retten" (über die Abwrackprämie),...


 
Sowohl die Abrwack- bzw. Umweltprämie sowie die Veränderung der Kfz-Steuer basieren aber auch auf Vorschläge und Ideen der Automobilindustrie. Besonders bei der Kfz-Steuer konnte man deren Mitwirkung und Einfluss anhand verschiedener Vorschläge bestens erkennen.
Insofern glaube ich nicht, dass diese Regelungen maßgeblich ausländischen Unternehmen helfen. Sicherlich sind durch die Abrwackprämie die Zahlen von Kleinfahrzeugen und damit auch die Marktanteile von ausländischen Kleinfahrzeugen gestiegen. Jedoch hat die Abrwackprämie auch bewirkt, dass die hohen Zuschüsse (also Rabatte) der Händler, welche im Vorjahr noch geleistet wurden, zurückgenommen wurden und durch die 2500 Euro Staatszuschuss ersetzt wurden. Jene Ersparnisse konnten die großen Unternehmen auf ihre größeren Modelle umlegen. Somit konnte man feststellen, dass die Händlerrabatte an Kleinfahrzeugen gegenüber dem Vorjahr geringer wurden, jene der Mittel- und gehobenen Klasse aber erweitert wurden.
Auch wenn du als Unternehmer viele kleine Fahrzeuge verkaufen kannst, so sind die Margen jener Fahrzeuge im Vergleich zu den teuren Mittelklassefahrzeugen deutlich geringer. 
Insgesamt erweist sich die Abwrackprämie durchaus unterstützend für den Markt, allerdings - damit gebe ich dir recht - dürften die Unternehmen von dieser unterschiedlich profitieren. Dennoch aber können durchaus auch deutsche Unternehmen von dieser Regelung profitieren. Wirklich ausgleichen können sie aber die Verluste, welche im Ausland angefallen sind, nicht. Die Unternehmen, welche insbesondere in Nordamerika sehr stark vertreten sind hat es binnen dieser (Absatz-)Krise am härtesten getroffen. Das trifft vor allem auf Toyota, GM, Ford, Daimler, BMW und Porsche. Volkswagen ist in den USA eher dünn aufgestellt, dafür in bestimmten Wachstumsregionen verstärkt. Die Folge war, dass alle Hersteller unheimliche Umsatzrückgänge zu verbuchen haben, Volkswagen hingegen ziemlich konstant blieb. Mittlerweile ist Volkswagen auch zur Nummer 2 weltweit aufgestiegen, während die anderen Unternehmen zurückgefallen sind.

Im Kern ist die Abwrackprämie eben auch eine protektionistische Maßnahme, welche Deutschland im Alleingang durchgeführt hat, um seine Binnenwirtschaft zu unterstützen. Nur liegt der Unterschied z.B. im Vergleich zur fanzösischen Lösung darin, dass auch ausländische Unternehmen prinzipiell davon profitieren können.
Übrigens, auch England hat anschließend zeitweise überlegt die Abrwackprämie einzuführen. 
Der Haken dieser Regelungen ist aber, dass sie eben wieder einen Alleingang eines EU-Staates darstellen. Anstelle dessen, dass die Länder zusammenarbeiten und gemeinsamen Zielen nacheilen, werden einzelne wirtschaftsstimulierende Maßnahmen besprochen. Jene wiederum müssen dann von der EU abgesgnet werden, wodurch man in Gefahr läuft, dass die mühsam besprochenen Binnen-Maßnahmen seitens der EU blockiert werden. Dadurch verliert man wiederum kostbare Zeit und vor allem den Handlungsspielraum.
Natürlich ist eine gemeinsame Lösung aller EU-27 Staaten schwierig, aber letztlich ist es unabdingbar und wohl auch effizienter, als das Herumgestochere einzelner Staaten, um eine (kurzzeitige) Wirtschaftsunterstützung zu erreichen. Weltweit trafen sich im letzten Jahr die G20 Staaten in Washington um einheitliche und gemeinsame Beschlüsse zu realisieren. Jenes Handeln war oder ist durchaus weitreichender und bedeutender als das Handeln Einzelner. Es ist nun einmal auch keine Krise, die nur in einer bestimmten Region auftritt und nur von einer Seite gelöst werden kann. Vielleicht sollte sich die EU auch daran orientieren.


----------



## DOTL (16. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat auch Opel enorm davon profitiert, gerade was den Astra angeht (produziert in Deutschland). Ford mit dem Fiesta (wird imho auch in D gebaut) genauso. Wenn die anderen Hersteller meinen ein Auto braucht mindenstens 120PS - pech gehabt


 
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Opel ankündigte, dass die Vorbestellungen für den Insigma derartig groß sein sollen, weswegen das Unternehmen die Kurzarbeit auch zurückgefahren hat. Auch soll das Interesse am Astra und Corsa groß sein.
Das Interesse an dem neuen Auto lag zum einen an der Markteinführung aber wohl auch an den jeweiligen Unterstützungsleistungen.
Insgesamt kündigte Opel auch an, von der Abwrackprämie enorm profitieren zu können, was auch bei der Pressekonferenz am Freitag vor knapp 2 Wochen deutlich wurde. (Jene Pressekonferenz in welcher Opel sein Neustruktierungskonzept vorstellte, um sich als eine europäische Opel AG aus dem GM Konzern "herauszulösen).


----------



## Bleipriester (16. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass Opel ankündigte, dass die Vorbestellungen für den Insigma derartig groß sein sollen, weswegen das Unternehmen die Kurzarbeit auch zurückgefahren hat. Auch soll das Interesse am Astra und Corsa groß sein.
> Das Interesse an dem neuen Auto lag zum einen an der Markteinführung aber wohl auch an den jeweiligen Unterstützungsleistungen.
> Insgesamt kündigte Opel auch an, von der Abwrackprämie enorm profitieren zu können, was auch bei der Pressekonferenz am Freitag vor knapp 2 Wochen deutlich wurde. (Jene Pressekonferenz in welcher Opel sein Neustruktierungskonzept vorstellte, um sich als eine europäische Opel AG aus dem GM Konzern "herauszulösen).



Volkswagen hat erklärt, daß es seit Jahrzehnten keinen so guten Febraur gab wie den 2009.
Während in Japan der Autoexport um 2/3 einbrach und auch der Inlandsmarkt einstürzte, ist dort keine Rede von Entlassungen oder gar Werkschließungen, aber ein laues Lüftchen reicht aus, um Opel für immer verschwinden zu lassen.
Das ist traurig. 100 Millarden für die Hype Real Estate, aber für Opel haben Gutenberg und Co keinen müden Cent über, man suche nach Investoren, so die lapidare Erklärung Gutenbergs. Die sollen nicht suchen, sondern selbst investieren. 50.000 Arbeitsplätze und rund 100.000 bis 200.000 Arbeitsplätze von Zulieferern hängen davon ab, ob die "Nichtstäter" da diskutieren, bis es zu spät ist, oder ob es JETZT konkrete Hilfe für Opel gibt!


----------



## DOTL (16. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Volkswagen hat erklärt, daß es seit Jahrzehnten keinen so guten Febraur gab wie den 2009.


 
Wie bereits im obigen Posting geschrieben, so lag das aber nicht an der Abwrackprämie sondern am Export und insbesondere am schwachen Auftreten im nordamerikanischen Markt. Jener Markt ist am vergleichsweise stärksten eingebrochen, allerdings ist VW nicht dort sondern in den Wachstumsmärkten besonders stark. Ganz im Gegenteil zu Daimler, BMW oder Porsche, welche Absatzeinbußen von 26% und ähnliches meldeten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Die unmittelbaren Folgen, die daraus resultieren könnten, wäre eine (höhere) Inflation und eine höhere Staatsquote mit dem Effekt einer größeren Staatsverschuldung.



Resultieren die nicht zwangsläufig aus den aktuellen Maßnahmen?
De facto pumpt der Staat enorme Beträge in den Umlauf (nicht nur die direkten Zahlungen zählen - auch z.B. die Bürgschaften entsprechen Werten, die normalerweise als Sicherheitsreserve festgelegt wären, jetzt aber von den Unternehmen/Banken nicht als solche benötigt und in den Markt gebracht werden können), das kann eigentlich nur eine Inflation zur Folge haben.
(Staatsverschuldung sowieso)
Und wie du so schön feststellst:
Sowas ist eigentlich Problem-verursachend, nicht -lösend.



> Interessant dürfte es aber sein wie er das - auch angesichts der Verteidigungspolitik und den daraus resultierenden Kriegen - hinbekommen möchte.



Da wird ja einer einergestellt und beim anderen bleibt abzuwarten, wie groß die Investitionen weiterhin ausfallen.
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die enormen Summen, die in die US-Feldzüge fließen, zum Großteil wieder bei amerikanischen Unternehmen und in der heimatlichen Wirtschaft landen und zum anderen, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Kosten sowieso anfällt - eine Armee in Friedenszeiten ist nicht kostenneutral.
Kennt eigentlich jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den real zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten und z.B. dem Budget für Neuanschaffungen? (da laufen ja gerade einige größere Programme bei Navy und Air Force)



> Dennoch aber zeigen sich bestimmte Wirtschaftskreise (noch) krisenresistent wiederum sind andere Bereiche insgesamt sehr konjunkturunabhängig. Beides trifft auf Unternehme und Branchen mit extrem langen Markt- und Produktlebenszyklen zu.



So?
Mitlerweile jammern auch schon Maschienenbauer rum, die normalerweise ziemlich weit hinten in der Kette stehen.
Eigentlich bleibt nur noch die Dienstleistungsbranche übrig, aber bei zunehmender Kurzarbeit und Entlassungen ist die Nachfrage auch da schon am sinken.

Positive Nachrichten fallen mir nur von Unternehmen auf, nicht von Branchen. Und zwar von solchen Unternehmen, die am billigen Ende des Marktes angesiedelt waren/sind:
Die können die nachlassende Kaufkraft von Stammkunden nämlich durch neue Kunden, die bislang höherpreisig kaufen konnten, ausgleichen und prinzipiell auch dadurch minimieren, dass es unter ihnen z.T. keine Ausweichmöglichkeit mehr gibt - und es gibt genug "entweder/oder gar nicht" Optionen, in denen "gar nicht" nicht zur Auswahl steht.



> Als Resultat des ganzen, so gebe ich dir recht, muss man aber die Schlüsse ziehen und dementsprechend die notwendenigen Lehren ziehen und ableiten. Dazu gehören meiner Meinung nach auch verbesserte Regelungen für das Finanzwesen, aber auch eine gewisse, globale Vereinfachung und Vereinheitlichung. Der IWF wurde des öfteren schon als sog. Weltwährungshüter und Weltwirtschaftshüter vorgeschlagen.



Abwarten, was draus wird...
Die elementarsten Prinzipien eines Systems einschränken zu wollen, aber das Prinzip an sich nicht zu überdenken, dürfte zu einem sehr ineffizienten Ergebniss führen.
Und wie du angemerkt hast: Spätestens in ner Wahl ist sowas der Politik ganz schnell egal.
Die Wirtschaft wird auch keine eigenen Anstrengungen aufbringen.

Also wer soll sich für stark machen?



> Jedoch, die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Staatsbankrotts hält sich bei den wirtschaftlich stabilisten Ländern sehr in Grenzen. Dazu sind auf jeden Fall die USA und Deutschland zu zählen, deutlich kritischer steht es allerdings um England, der Schweiz, Irland, Island sowie einer ganzen Reihe an osteuropäischen Staaten. Irland hält sich gegenwärtig hauptsächlich durch die Hilfen der skandinavischen Länder. Auch Länder wie Italien und Spanien, die schon vor der Finanzkrise an strukturellen Problemen zu knabbern haben, haben jetzt noch größere Probleme und sind daher auch auf die Hilfe und Mitwirkung anderer Staaten angewiesen.



Abwarten, wie das ganze abläuft.
De facto schmeißen auch die besseren Staaten aktuell Geld raus, dass sie eigentlich nicht rausgeben sollten.
Für sowas muss man keine Bürgschaften aus der Luft zaubern, da kann man auch selber drucken - und wenn man vor der Pleite steht, kann man dadurch auch nichts mehr verlieren.



> Ich denke die Quintessenz des ganzen wird sein, dass sich auf jeden Fall (mittelfristig) England dem Euro-Raum annähern wird. Irland dürfte (mittelfristig) auch der EU beitreten, wodurch wiederum eine Euro-Adaption entsteht.



Island? 

Da ist afaik schon sehr viel Beitrittsinteresse da, ich weiß aber nicht, ob sich in der EU nach dem aktuellen Ärger mit den Ländern aus der jüngsten Erweiterung auch eine entsprechende Mehrheit finden wird.
Eine Erweiterung der Eurozone würde ich jedenfalls so schnell nicht erwarten - die Kriterien sind hart, für viele vorerst nicht zu schaffen. Und in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Großteil aller Eurostaaten massive Probleme hat, obwohl sie die Kriterien mal erfüllt haben, lässt auch keine Lockerung erwarten - im Gegenteil.



> Auch zeigt sich die Schweiz im Wandel, was man angesichts der Vertragsreihen der letzten 3-4 Jahren erkennen kann - nicht zuletzt auch dem Schengen-Beitritt.



Der Fand noch vor der Ausbreitung der Krise statt.
Wenn sogar schon in Deutschland die Schreie nach mehr Protektionismus lauter werden, würde ich eine weitere Öffnung der Schweiz für fragwürdig halten.



> Die vergangenen Krisen zeigten, dass es lange dauern wird, bis man das zusätzlich in eine Wirtschaft (durch die Notenbanken) hineingepumpte Geld wieder entnehmen kann. Erst in dem Moment, sobald die Wirtschaftslage verbessert, kann man die Refinanzierungssätze wieder anheben.



Und da wird man sehen, wer aus der Krise gelernt hat...
(Preisfrage: Ab wann ist eine Wirtschaftslage gut?)



> Sowohl die Abrwack- bzw. Umweltprämie sowie die Veränderung der Kfz-Steuer basieren aber auch auf Vorschläge und Ideen der Automobilindustrie. Besonders bei der Kfz-Steuer konnte man deren Mitwirkung und Einfluss anhand verschiedener Vorschläge bestens erkennen.
> Insofern glaube ich nicht, dass diese Regelungen maßgeblich ausländischen Unternehmen helfen.



Bei der KFZ-Steuer könntest du da recht haben - wobei seitens der deutschen Autolobby eher Schadensminimierung betrieben wurde. Aber die Abwrackprämie (mit Umwelt hat sie nichts zu tun) war ein politischer Schnellschuss. Der mag keinem Autobauer schaden, aber bei den deutschen Produzenten landet nur ein Bruchteil.



> Jedoch hat die Abrwackprämie auch bewirkt, dass die hohen Zuschüsse (also Rabatte) der Händler, welche im Vorjahr noch geleistet wurden, zurückgenommen wurden und durch die 2500 Euro Staatszuschuss ersetzt wurden.



Das mag die Händler freuen - aber auch in dem Fall: Bevorzugt die Händler ausländischer Billigmarken 
Der ach-so-großen Zahl von Angestellten in der deutschen Produktions- und Zuliefererindustrie hilft das gar nichts - nur die hätten aber einen großen Unterschied machen können (wobei man auch mal ganz klar sagen muss: Beispielsweise in der Umwelttechnik gäbs genauso viel Arbeitsplätze, die man hätte fördern können, wie bei den Autobauern. Und da ist Deutschland weltführend und Kapitalfluss ins Ausland wäre somit sehr unwahrscheinlich gewesen, weitere Vorteile in Zukunft dagegen zwangsläufig die Folge)



> Jene Ersparnisse konnten die großen Unternehmen auf ihre größeren Modelle umlegen.



Da muss man aber sehr oft den Rabatt bei nem Kleinwagen einsparen, ehe man einmal nen spürbaren Rabatt bei einem großen Modell geben kann.



> Insgesamt erweist sich die Abwrackprämie durchaus unterstützend für den Markt, allerdings - damit gebe ich dir recht - dürften die Unternehmen von dieser unterschiedlich profitieren. Dennoch aber können durchaus auch deutsche Unternehmen von dieser Regelung profitieren. ... Mittlerweile ist Volkswagen auch zur Nummer 2 weltweit aufgestiegen, während die anderen Unternehmen zurückgefallen sind.



Wobei auch bei Volkswagen gilt:
Vielleicht profitiert der deutsche Konzern.
Aber die durch Abwrackprämie zusätzlich geschaffene Vollarbeit (statt Kurzarbeit) findet nicht in Wolfsburg, sondern in Spanien statt.
Denn selbst die heimischen Marken, die Modelle im Abwrack-relevanten Bereich anbieten, haben gerade bei diesen die Produktion zu möglichst großen Teilen ins Ausland verlagert.



> Im Kern ist die Abwrackprämie eben auch eine protektionistische Maßnahme, welche Deutschland im Alleingang durchgeführt hat, um seine Binnenwirtschaft zu unterstützen.



Imho: Nö.
Zu einer protektionistischen Maßnahme gehört, dass sie gezielt versucht, heimische Wirtschaft anzusprechen. Abgesehen davon, dass sie nur innerhalb Deutschlands gezahlt wird (was aber für absolut alle Maßnahmen der Bundesregierung zu allen Zeiten gilt - und die wertet man für gemeinhin nicht als Protektionismus pur), hat die Abwrackprämie aber eher den gegenteiligen Effekt.



> Natürlich ist eine gemeinsame Lösung aller EU-27 Staaten schwierig, aber letztlich ist es unabdingbar und wohl auch effizienter, als das Herumgestochere einzelner Staaten, um eine (kurzzeitige) Wirtschaftsunterstützung zu erreichen. Weltweit trafen sich im letzten Jahr die G20 Staaten in Washington um einheitliche und gemeinsame Beschlüsse zu realisieren. Jenes Handeln war oder ist durchaus weitreichender und bedeutender als das Handeln Einzelner. Es ist nun einmal auch keine Krise, die nur in einer bestimmten Region auftritt und nur von einer Seite gelöst werden kann. Vielleicht sollte sich die EU auch daran orientieren.



Ein in großem Maßstab geplanter Eingriff in die Wirtschaft?
Das würde ja wieder am Grundprinzip rütteln


----------



## Bucklew (17. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der mag keinem Autobauer schaden, aber bei den deutschen Produzenten landet nur ein Bruchteil.


Was aber ihre eigene Entscheidung in Form ihre Produktpalette/Preispolitik war und ist. Hinterher jammern ist immer einfach. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mag die Händler freuen - aber auch in dem Fall: Bevorzugt die Händler ausländischer Billigmarken


Erstmal: Die Abwrackpräme bevorzugt KEINEN hersteller, denn die prämie gibt es für jeden neuwagen (oder wurden da autos >30.000€ von ausgenommen? glaube nicht, oder?) - das 2.500€ bei einem auto ~10.000€ natürlich viel mehr sind als bei einem auto ~30.000€ ist logisch. aber entscheiden bei einem auto von 30.000€ noch 2.500€ über kauf oder nichtkauf? ich denke eher nicht....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der ach-so-großen Zahl von Angestellten in der deutschen Produktions- und Zuliefererindustrie hilft das gar nichts - nur die hätten aber einen großen Unterschied machen können


was ist mit all den angestellten in den "ausländischen" marken? Vertretungen in D, Händler, Werkstätten, Importeure etc. etc.

Genauso Arbeitsplätze wie einer bei VW am Band.

Im Endeffekt zahlen die deutschen "Premiumhersteller" heute den Preis dafür, dass sie vor 10 Jahren aufgrund ihrer Preise enorme Gewinne gemacht haben. So hat jede Zeit ihre Verlierer und Gewinner und in 10 Jahren schauts wieder anders aus


----------



## DOTL (17. März 2009)

Hm, während des Wahlkampfes wurden diese Zahlen, also die Ausgaben für militärische Produkte und für die Kriege im Irak und Afghanistan, mehrfach besprochen. Auf der Barack Obama Homepage gab es zu jener Zeit eine ungefähre Aufschlüsselung. Ich habe aber gerade nachgeschaut und konnte sie dort nicht mehr finden. Offensichtlich wurde die Seite mittlerweile umgebaut. Es kann aber sein, dass du die Zahlen auch im Archiv der NY Times finden kannst. Jene Zeitung hat im letzten Herbst dieses Thema auch aufgegriffen.

Nun, in Deutschland geht es im Rahmen der Konkjunkturpakete um 80 Mrd. Euro. Hinzu kommen nochmal ca. 500 Mrd. Euro an unmittelbaren Staatshilfen und Staatsbürgschaften für andere Unternehmen. Gemessen an Deutschlands BIP stellt das durchaus eine enorme Quote und Staatsunterstützung dar.

Im Kern kann man aber die ganzen großen Aktionen als protektionistisch betrachten. Ursprünglich wollte die EU eine gemeinsamlie Linie bilden und dementsprechend auch gemeinsam agieren. Deutschland zählte zu einem der Länder, welche aber eine gemeinsame Lösung aus dem Weg ging und stattdessen an eigenen Lösungen bastelte. Daraus resultierte dann auch der Bankenrettungsschirm über die SoFin, die Konjunkturpakete und als Teil dessen auch die Abwrackprämie.
Immer wieder waren ja Steuerschecks im Gespräch, wie sie in den vergangenen Jahren schon in verschiedenen Staaten durchgeführt wurden. Nur, hätte man die 50 Mrd. des (zweiten) Konjunkturpakets als solches unters Volk gebracht, dann hätten ausländische Unternehmen unmittelbar davon profitieren können. So werden infrastrukturelle Maßnahmen getroffen, die nur von der hiesigen Wirtschaft getragen werden und auch nur ihr zu Gute kommen. Ein ähnliches Modell verfolgten auch die USA.
Nur, dass ein Land wie Deutschland, welches gerade auf Export getrimmt ist, solche Maßnahmen zur Binnenstärkung ergreift, kann u.U. negativ sein, zumal auch andere Staaten ähnliche Maßnahmen realisiert haben.

Die Abwrackprämie bewirkte auf jeden Fall eine Stärkung der hiesigen Händler, aber gegebenfalls eine Schwächung der Autowerkstätten.

Ist es nicht so, dass die Maschinenbauindustrie extrem konjunkturabhängig ist? Dazu müsstest du nämlich auch (indirekt) die Automobil- und die Zulieferindustrie zählen.
Allgemein kann man Industrieunternehmen und (in Teilen auch Banken) als ziemlich strukturabhängig bezeichnen.
Wer hingegen relativ konkjunkturunabhängig ist, ist die Pharmaindustrie. Eben gerade durch die extrem langen Produkt- und Marktlebenszyklen, welche besonders durch eine lange Entwicklungs- und schließlich Markteinführungszeiten gekennzeichnet ist.
Als weiterhin relativ unabhängig kann man bestimmte Bereiche der Energiewirtschaft zählen. Das sind zum einen Unternehmen der Energieerzeugung aber auch der -herstellung und -verteilung. 

Ups, ja da hast du recht, ruyven. Das hätte Island und nicht Irland heißen sollen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Erstmal: Die Abwrackpräme bevorzugt KEINEN hersteller, denn die prämie gibt es für jeden neuwagen (oder wurden da autos >30.000€ von ausgenommen? glaube nicht, oder?) - das 2.500€ bei einem auto ~10.000€ natürlich viel mehr sind als bei einem auto ~30.000€ ist logisch. aber entscheiden bei einem auto von 30.000€ noch 2.500€ über kauf oder nichtkauf? ich denke eher nicht....



Das Problem ist vor allem, dass der typische 30000€/27500€-für-ein-Auto-Zahler einen Gebrauchtwage von einem gewissen Wert hat. D.h. er bekam bisher auch 2500€ für sein Altfahrzeug und die Abwrackprämie geht an ihm vorbei.




> Was aber ihre eigene Entscheidung in Form ihre Produktpalette/Preispolitik war und ist. Hinterher jammern ist immer einfach.
> 
> ...
> 
> Im Endeffekt zahlen die deutschen "Premiumhersteller" heute den Preis dafür, dass sie vor 10 Jahren aufgrund ihrer Preise enorme Gewinne gemacht haben. So hat jede Zeit ihre Verlierer und Gewinner und in 10 Jahren schauts wieder anders aus



Ich sag ja nicht, dass die deutschen Autoproduzenten mehr Unterstützung verdient hätten (im Gegenteil: ich wäre dafür, die Autoindustrie überhaupt nicht zu unterstützen), aber wenn man schon Unterstützungen in diesem Markt finanziern will, dann sollte man das wenigstens so machen, dass man auch einen Großteil der positiven Effekte abbekommt.




DOTL schrieb:


> Nur, dass ein Land wie Deutschland, welches gerade auf Export getrimmt ist, solche Maßnahmen zur Binnenstärkung ergreift, kann u.U. negativ sein, zumal auch andere Staaten ähnliche Maßnahmen realisiert haben.



Wenn alle solche Maßnahmen realisiern, ist es schlechter für Deutschland, als wenn alle eine nicht-protektionistische Lösung finden.
Aber da sich in der globalen Politik bekanntermaßen extremst selten das durchsetzt, was für alle am besten wäre, sondern meist das, was dem einzelnen das sicherste Ergebniss bringt, hätte Deutschland auch hier nur mal wieder als leuchtendes, aber einsames Beispiel in den Abgrund marschieren können.



> Ist es nicht so, dass die Maschinenbauindustrie extrem konjunkturabhängig ist? Dazu müsstest du nämlich auch (indirekt) die Automobil- und die Zulieferindustrie zählen.



Nöp. Maschienenbau bezeichnet die Herstellung von Produktionsmitteln, Autoproduktion die Verwendung derselbigen.
Entsprechend steht die Maschienenbauindustrie ganz hinten in der Krisenkette:
Erst gingen die Banken pleite, daran scheitern Projekte, es werden somit weniger Güter ver/gebraucht, somit wird die Produktion nicht mehr weiter gesteigert - und erst jetzt fallen die Aufträge für den Maschienenbau weg.
Verlängert wird das ganze im Falle der Autoindustrie noch dadurch, dass sie primär nicht direkt an bankenfinanzierte Großprojekte liefert, sondern an einzelne Personen - der Absatzeinbrauch kommt also erst dann, wenn andere Entlassungen oder Lohnkürzungen bei anderen Unternehmen erfolgen. Ein Prozess der seinerseits auf einer langen Kette aufbauen kann.

Zugegebenermaßen hab ich dich da falsch verstanden und "(noch) krisenresistente Branchen" als ein "die aber noch erwischt werden" interpretiert.



> Wer hingegen relativ konkjunkturunabhängig ist, ist die Pharmaindustrie. Eben gerade durch die extrem langen Produkt- und Marktlebenszyklen, welche besonders durch eine lange Entwicklungs- und schließlich Markteinführungszeiten gekennzeichnet ist.
> Als weiterhin relativ unabhängig kann man bestimmte Bereiche der Energiewirtschaft zählen. Das sind zum einen Unternehmen der Energieerzeugung aber auch der -herstellung und -verteilung.



In gewissem Umfange kannst du auch noch Landwirtschaft, Abfallentsorgung,... dazu nehmen - alle, die mit der extentiellen Grundversorgung beschäftigt sind, sind vergleichsweise wenig betroffen, weil man da nur wenig einsparen kann.

Umgekehrt sind das aber auch Branchen, die reine Verbrauchsgüter produzieren und somit nicht die Basis eines Wirtschaftssystems darstellen können. Das Wissen, dass denen nichts passiert, nützt uns also wenig


----------



## Bucklew (19. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vor allem, dass der typische 30000€/27500€-für-ein-Auto-Zahler einen Gebrauchtwage von einem gewissen Wert hat. D.h. er bekam bisher auch 2500€ für sein Altfahrzeug und die Abwrackprämie geht an ihm vorbei.


eine abwrackprämie von 10.000€ hätte aber gar keinen was genutzt, weil die masse der käufer schlicht fehlt. wobe ich sagen muss, dass ich vorher nie gedacht hätte, dass die abwrackprämie dermaßen ankommt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sag ja nicht, dass die deutschen Autoproduzenten mehr Unterstützung verdient hätten (im Gegenteil: ich wäre dafür, die Autoindustrie überhaupt nicht zu unterstützen), aber wenn man schon Unterstützungen in diesem Markt finanziern will, dann sollte man das wenigstens so machen, dass man auch einen Großteil der positiven Effekte abbekommt.


Das ist aber heutzutage alles vernetzt. Der Autohersteller verdient ja fast noch am wenigsten am Auto. Da kommt dann z.B. der Maschinenbauer, der den Roboter für das Band baut. Oder das Ingenieurbüro, was das Amaturenbrett entwickelt. Oder der Zulieferer, der die Teile liefert. Oder der Händler hier in D, die Werkstatt und die Importeure etc. pp.

Und heutzutage findest du z.B. in einem Franzosen mehr deutsche Zulieferteile als in nem deutschen Auto. Imho (irgendwo mal gelesen) war vor einiger Zeit der Peugeot 307 das deutscheste Auto....


----------



## DOTL (19. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nöp. Maschienenbau bezeichnet die Herstellung von Produktionsmitteln, Autoproduktion die Verwendung derselbigen.
> Entsprechend steht die Maschienenbauindustrie ganz hinten in der Krisenkette:
> Erst gingen die Banken pleite, daran scheitern Projekte, es werden somit weniger Güter ver/gebraucht, somit wird die Produktion nicht mehr weiter gesteigert - und erst jetzt fallen die Aufträge für den Maschienenbau weg.
> Verlängert wird das ganze im Falle der Autoindustrie noch dadurch, dass sie primär nicht direkt an bankenfinanzierte Großprojekte liefert, sondern an einzelne Personen - der Absatzeinbrauch kommt also erst dann, wenn andere Entlassungen oder Lohnkürzungen bei anderen Unternehmen erfolgen. Ein Prozess der seinerseits auf einer langen Kette aufbauen kann.


 
Nicht unbedingt müssen zuerst Banken in die Krise stürzen. Es kommt grundsätzlich darauf an, was die Auslöser einer Krise waren. Handelt es sich um eine reine Absatzkrise, welche häufig auch aufgrund von Managementfehlern zustande kam, werden meist eher Unternehmen mit Konsum- oder Industriegütern (meistens jedoch Industrieunternehmen) getroffen und dann wiederum deren Kunden bzw. Partner, also die vertikale Kette.

Bei Banken ist das aber etwas besonderes. Banken nehmen in unserer Wirtschaft eine extrem wichtige Stellung ein, die man durchaus als Umverteilung des Geld bezeichnen kann. Letztlich dienen Landesbanken und Privatbanken als verlängerter Arm der Notenbanken. Handeln die Notenbanken und möchten die Wirtschaft durch Zinssenkungen oder durch den Zufluss weiteren Geldes stimulieren, dann sind in erster Linie die Banken bzw. Landesbanken gefragt. Nur, die Wertschöpfung, welche die Banken mit dem Geld realisieren ist ja nicht nur mit deren Bilanzsummen zu beschreiben. Von fundamentaler Bedeutung ist u.a. auch die Rolle als Eigenkapitalgeber und als finanzieller Sockel für Privatunternehmen, aber auch für Kommunen, Länder und für den Bund. In eine ähnliche Rolle schlüpfen indirekt auch Versicherungsunternehmen. Fällt nun eine solche große Bank oder Versicherung weg, dann fehlt letztlich den Gläubigern auch der finanzielle Zufluss, da - wie gesagt - Banken und Versicherung u.a. das Eigenkapital halten und verwalten. Im Falle von AIG würde das bedeuten, dass große Versicherungsprojekte, wie z.B. die Absegnung und Abwicklung von Partnerschaften mit Kommunen und Privatunternehmen nicht mehr sichergestellt wäre. Dadurch müssten die Gemeinden ihren Kooperationspartnern neue Garantien und Verbindlichkeiten garantieren, was wiederum ein extremes finanzielles Risiko für die öffentliche Hand darstellen würde. Weiterhin würden bei einem Zusammenbruch von Versicherungen und Banken auch langfristige Anlagen, welche als Rentenabsicherung genutzt werden, wegfallen. Der durch einen Zusammenbruchs einen solchen Unternehmens resultierenden Wegfalls von Aktien und anderen Wertpaieren würde wiederum Unternehmen und ganze Branchen bzw. Teile der Gesellschaft gefährden. Besonders gefährdet sich dann jene Unternehmen, welche auf ein hohes Eigenkapital angewiesen sind. Der Staat bzw. das Finanzministerium greift wiederum auch auf Banken zurück, um sich auch selbst wieder Geld zu beschaffen. 
Man kann diese Reihe noch fortsetzen, jedoch würde das wohl zu weit führen. Vereinfachend kann man daher sagen, dass letztlich die Bilanzsumme eine Bank die direkte Wertschöpfung widerspiegelt, aber man bedenken muss, dass durch die oben genannten indirekten Wertschöpfungsmöglichkeiten ein bis zu 2 bis 5fache der Summe realisiert werden könnte. Wie man weiß, befindet sich der absolute Großteil des Geldes im wirtschaftlichen Kreislauf und nicht als Münzen oder Scheine in irgendwelchen Tresors. Jener allgemeine Finanzkreislauf sorgt schließlich für die Wertschöpfung.
Damit aber sich eine Bank auch selbst absichern und agieren kann, muss sie eine bestimmte Kernkapitalquote vorweisen. Jene wird auch gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und muss in Deutschland mindestens 4% entsprechen, bestenfalls aber mehr als 7%. Sinkt aber nun der Eigenkapitalwert bzw. allgemein der Wert der Kapitalwert- und Rückstellungen, dann fehlt der Bank der nötige Handlungsspielraum. Das beste Beispiel fand in den USA mit der Citigroup statt, als dem ansich soliden Unternehmen der Sockel weggerutscht ist. Um etwaige weitere Folgen zu vermeiden ist dann die US Regierung im letzten Jahr dann sofort in das Unternehmen eingestiegen. Ähnliches realisierte man auch, wenn auch mit teils etwas anderen Instrumenten, bei der RBS, HRE, BoA oder Commerzbank (infolge der schwachen Dresdner Bank). Die zwei größten Banken Deutschlands, Deutsche Bank und Commerzbank, verwalten jeweils rund 2200 und 1200 Mrd. Euro.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Das ist aber heutzutage alles vernetzt. Der Autohersteller verdient ja fast noch am wenigsten am Auto. Da kommt dann z.B. der Maschinenbauer, der den Roboter für das Band baut. Oder das Ingenieurbüro, was das Amaturenbrett entwickelt. Oder der Zulieferer, der die Teile liefert. Oder der Händler hier in D, die Werkstatt und die Importeure etc. pp.
> 
> Und heutzutage findest du z.B. in einem Franzosen mehr deutsche Zulieferteile als in nem deutschen Auto. Imho (irgendwo mal gelesen) war vor einiger Zeit der Peugeot 307 das deutscheste Auto....



Und genau deswegen ist die Branche denkbar schlecht geeignet, wenn man irgendwo etwas gezielt unterstützen will 
Nehmen wir dagegen mal z.B. erneuerbare Energien: Deutschland ist Marktführer in fast allen Technologien (oder zumindest ganz weit vorn dabei), die Produktion ist meist nur auf wenige Firmen verteilt, für die Installation werden hochspezialisierte Baufirmen -afaik primär einheimische- benötigt und außerdem muss die passende Infrastruktur geschaffen werden - für die ähnliches gilt, für die aber schon seit Ewigkeiten "kein Geld" da ist. Zu guter letzt verringert der Einsatz schon nach kurzer Zeit den Kapitalfluss ins Ausland und bringt Deutschland seinen Klimazielen näher, womit an anderer Stelle weniger Druck auf Unternehmen ausgewirkt werden muss, um das gleiche Ergebniss zu erzielen.
Und n kleine Nische ist das auch nicht mehr, nach Schätzungen beschäftigen "grüne" Unternehmen mitlerweile mehr Leute, als die Autobauer.



DOTL schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt müssen zuerst Banken in die Krise stürzen.



War auch nur ein aktuelles Beispiel.
Bezüglich der Wertschätzungen durch Banken:
Imho erleben wir gerade, was passiert, wenn man konsequent der vollkommen irrationalen Annahme folgt, dass das verschieben von Kapital neue Werte erzeugen kann - irgendwann, irgendwo stellt sich heraus, dass es keine real exisitierende Werte gibt, die den Gegenwert zu diesen Zahlen darstellen und dann geht alles den Bach runter.


----------



## Bucklew (19. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen ist die Branche denkbar schlecht geeignet, wenn man irgendwo etwas gezielt unterstützen will


Man will aber auch den Konsumenten fördern und damit natürlich politisch Flagge zeigen. Da bringen ein paar Windkraftanlagen nicht viel. Und wenn ich mir die Publicity der Abwrackprämie anschaue muss man sagen: Ziel erreicht.


----------



## Nuklon (20. März 2009)

Allerdings fördert die Abwrackprämie keine hochgespielten Finanzwerte sondern real existierende Werte, darum ist sie in meinen Augen fast schon sinnvoller, als das schwarze Loch HRE.

 Und ich finde das gerade wenn unsere Wirtschaft vernetzt ist, wir darauf achten sollten nicht nur "reine deutsche" Unternehmen zu stützen, da ja ein gewisser Teil zu uns zurückfließt und andere Länder auch Investitionsprogramme auflegen, die gerade Deutschland als Exporteur mit fördern.


----------



## cooldavinchi (2. April 2009)

Das politische Nachspiel ist wohl der linksdrang, den man sowohl unter den Menschen spürt als auch in der Politik! Der Staat greift wieder mehr in das Geschehen ein (auch wenn es aus meiner Sicht nur ein Strohfeuer ist) und die Unternehmen bleiben nicht unabhängig! Wenn diese Wirtschaftskrise überstanden ist, so wird es schwierig werden für den Staat, sich aus der Wirtschaft wieder rauszuhalten...außerdem werden auch irgendwie die Kosten für den Staat gedeckt werden müssen!!!


----------

